# How is this laptop?



## the1bassist06

Would this laptop be good for playing World of Warcraft on high graphic settings?

*edit sorry. It was late and I thought i posted the link.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834200341


----------



## FuryRosewood

...what laptop?


----------



## 1337dingo

FuryRosewood said:


> ...what laptop?



ninja laptop?

but yeah buddy we need a link or post specs


----------



## M1kkelZR

yeah sure this laptop works for anything!
with an Core-invisble and invisible amount of ram, and then the nvidia invisbleForce makes it the best!

not to flame/troll but it would be nice to have a link or some specs of it.


----------



## khajvah

Raz3rD said:


> yeah sure this laptop works for anything!
> with an Core-invisble and invisible amount of ram, and then the nvidia invisbleForce makes it the best!
> 
> not to flame/troll but it would be nice to have a link or some specs of it.



He gave you the link just click on DETAILS...
anyway i need a new laptop too, so i think this one is good i will think about it maybe i will get this one too


----------



## M1kkelZR

khajvah said:


> He gave you the link just click on DETAILS...
> anyway i need a new laptop too, so i think this one is good i will think about it maybe i will get this one too



i posted this BEFORE he edited his post. look at the times please


----------



## wolfeking

Hmm.. Seems that WOW needs a Geforce FX/Raedon 9500 or higher to play. Intel HD will pass that. Maxing it, I havent a clue, but I doubt it.


----------



## M1kkelZR

wolfeking said:


> Hmm.. Seems that WOW needs a Geforce FX/Raedon 9500 or higher to play. Intel HD will pass that. Maxing it, I havent a clue, but I doubt it.



yeah Intel HD can handle it easy. i played it before but i couldnt max it. well i could but i didnt have a high FPS


----------



## wolfeking

ok. In that case OP, the computer you linked will not be able to max it. You will probably need a computer with a Dedicated card.


----------



## claptonman

I would suggest an APU from AMD. Less heat than a dedicated card, and could play WoW easily.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834246213
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834246150
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834214401
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230134


----------

